

Review: Sleep cycle tracking watch (with xml/csv data export) - drusenko
http://david.weebly.com/1/post/2008/11/review-sleep-cycle-tracking-watch.html

======
DenisM
Anyone knows of an EEG under a thousand dollars? I would really like to record
and mine my sleep with better nuance than simply whether I move/don't move.

~~~
streety
Perhaps this is what you're looking for?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=362657>

~~~
DenisM
I was looking for a complete unit. Open EEG assumes you build it yourself with
their schematics.

~~~
DenisM
Ha! I think I found some! correct google term "personal EEG". For example:
<https://www.transparentcorp.com/products/eeg/pendant.php>

